# FearNoLust Metha-Drol Extreme Log



## thomaslop08 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey everyone, this will be my first log but my second cycle. My first cycle was Halo Extreme and it was great. Gain some good muscle with it and strength... So now decided to go with the Metha-Drol since I heard a lot of good review from it. I started using Metha-Drol  2 days ago...


*Basic Statistics:*
Age: 25
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 167lbs(when started with Halo Extreme was 158)

*My plan is as follow:*

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Arms
Wednesday: back, shoulder/traps(with superset)and legs
Thursday:Chest
Friday: Arms
Saturday: back, shoulder/traps(with superset)and legs
Sunday: Rest

I will be posting pic when i get out of work 

*My Goal after this cycle is to be around 180-190 pounds since i heard Metha-Drol Extreme will be able to get me that much gain...*


----------



## thomaslop08 (Jun 18, 2012)

Today was a good work out, have not bench for a month only doing dumbbell press using 60 pounds because that the highest weight planet fitness got... but today at my boy gym try the bench press and did

*Bench Press*
1 set of warm-up of 135 15 reps
2 set of 225 4 reps : )

*Incline Press
*1 set of warm-up 135 for 15 reps
1 set of 185, 10 reps
last set of 225, 7 reps

*Shoulder Press
*3 sets of 60lb 10 reps each

*Bent over lateral raise*
3 set of 30lb 10 reps 

*Shoulder Shugs
*3 set of 80lb 12 reps


----------



## lilSOLID (Feb 23, 2013)

Wtf happened man?? Ur ass have a blow out?


----------

